# Paper turning grey?



## oskar jørgensen (May 14, 2019)

I'm all new here so hello everyone!

I am in my darkroom the other day trying out some paper my friend gave me. Ilford multigrade III RC Deluxe. After doing a 'normal' 5-10-15-20-25 test with 2 in contrast, I put it in my Ilford multigrade paper developer and after 20 seconds or so it turns ALL grey. I stop, fix, shower and look at it. The image is very vaguely showing 'underneath' this all grey layer. 

So, I read around online to find a way to nail where is the mistake. As I understand, the problem can be the paper, the chemicals or safelight/enlarger light. 
I then develop a piece straight from the box into the chemicals, in TOTAL darkness. Again it turns the same grey. Then I try again in the dark but this time only through the fix and now the paper is pure white. 
I then do these two steps again, but this time with the safelights on. In the developer it goes all grey again. Through only the fix, the same pure white. 

As I write this, it seems I've located the problem myself. Something wrong happens in the developer is what my brain gets at. The thing is, I've used this developer recently for different paper with fine results. It is about 2 months old, stored fairly cold and dry. So maybe the paper is too old, but wouldn't that show in a different way? 
I'm confused  hope anyone in here can help pinpoint anything  thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 14, 2019)

oskar jørgensen said:


> I then develop a piece straight from the box into the chemicals, in TOTAL darkness. Again it turns the same grey.


Paper is fogged, get some new paper.


----------



## webestang64 (May 14, 2019)

Welcome. And yes, your paper is way past it's use date. The older BW paper gets the more light grey it will be. Running only through the fix will tell you nothing.

PS....Noticed you said Multigrade III......I think Ilford has not made that paper since the 90's. So yeah, very old paper.


----------



## compur (May 14, 2019)

^ +1


----------



## oskar jørgensen (May 15, 2019)

Thanks a lot, you guys!


----------

